# I need help on my Walther project.



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I just picked up a S&W Walther PPK. It was lightly used and the previous owner didn't like the way it felt in his big hands. I picked it up for $350.00, What A Deal! After a very detailed cleaning, this baby is like new. The guys at my LGS said the guy only had it for 2 months before selling it back to them. At this price, it will be my project gun. Here's where I need all of your expert advise.
I already own an Astra Constable II, but I've always wanted to own a Walther. Here is a list of some things I want to do, and I need your guidance to get it done and done on a fair budget.
I would like to put custom grips. Pearl, stag, ivory, or white wood with matching finger extension for the magazines. 
I would like to engrave some designs on the frame and slide.
Is there any way to put on night sights or better sights?
I'll put up before and after photos when it's all done. The more help, the better. I would start this project with all your help...after I get it back from S&W, of course.
I waited 10 days for it, and I will be sending it out this week. Thanks for your help, everyone.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

What are you sending it to S&W for? 

They (S&W) will be able to help you with any of the custom work you're looking for (sights, engraving, etc.).


----------



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I'm sending it out for the recall.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Cylinder & Slide has a list of custom work they do to the PPK/s. Pricey, but it looks nice. Great for ideas.


----------

